# Hello! I'm an INFP, 4w5



## slytherin360 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, I've been lurking this forum for the past few months and have finally decided to join and engage in discussion :happy:.

I discovered this forum whilst searching for information about INTJs. I find them fascinating and intriguing. I recently met one in real life and have been analyzing them in great depth-- this forum has been very helpful in my attempt to understand them!

I am quite certain that I am an INFP, although I am adaptable so it has taken me a while to come to this conclusion. I can be a lot more impartial/emotionally detached, organized, and analytical/calculating depending on the situation than the dichotomies typically describe us to be. 

I am very much a Romantic: "a restless idealism on one hand and a sense of impending doom on the other" (H.S. Thompson). I love reading, art, nature, introspection, and deep conversation.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## slytherin360 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Cryoshakespeare (Dec 7, 2011)

o_o Sounds very much like me. Are you sure you're not my doppelganger? Welcome!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome 

Have a welcome balloon: ~O


----------



## slytherin360 (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe! Are you an INFP as well?

Thank you .


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

INFP Slytherin? >_>


----------

